# Brides of Franc



## tallpaul (12 Nov 2006)

Did anyone just see this programme on RTE 1?? €35,000 the spent for one day of which her parents gave them €20K and they put the rest onto their mortgage!!! Effectively paying for the wedding day for the next 25 years AND he was apparently a bank manager. A pefect example of financial acumen...


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Nov 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Did anyone just see this programme on RTE 1?? €35000 the spent for one day of which her parents gave them €20K and they put the rest onto their mortgage!!! Effectively paying for the wedding day for the next 25 years AND he was apparently a bank manager. A pefect example of financial acumen...


 
Thought it was mad to spend that much money on one day.  However, I did think that Franc certainly stretched their money and gave them real bang for their buck.  I have been to weddings that have cost this much money and they have been very mundane, ordinary and not very special.  I think that Franc really knows where to spend the money to acheive a "Wow" factor - and rightly so given the amount of money being spent!


----------



## liteweight (12 Nov 2006)

Presumably the 35K doesn't include Franc's fee? He really managed to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear though. Thought the bride should have taken his advice on her hair.


----------



## Cahir (13 Nov 2006)

They should have spent less on candles and more on her dress.


----------



## nelly (13 Nov 2006)

Ah Cahir -  i liked the skirt but the bodice was tacky IMO. 

The car let them down - not in keeping with the theme there Franc....

I wonder how many of the guests wanted to be out there watching fireworks and would have prefered to be in at the bar. 

A wedding at a castle should have had enough atmosphere without all those trappings and for me it was all a bit too vulger.


----------



## liteweight (13 Nov 2006)

I thought the bride's dream that Franc was ill and couldn't arrange the wedding, so sent Eddie Hobbs in his his place was hilarious.


----------



## gearoidmm (13 Nov 2006)

35000 is not that bad at the moment to tell the truth.  I thought Franc would not work for less than 60 grand


----------



## homeowner (14 Nov 2006)

gearoidmm said:


> 35000 is not that bad at the moment to tell the truth.  I thought Franc would not work for less than 60 grand



According to the papers this series is about budget weddings (35K is apparently a budget wedding!!!), he waives his usual 15K fee for the program.  He said himself for the hogwarts theme, he called in every favour he could and what should have cost over 100K if you paid market prices, he got it done for 35K.  Which is a bit of a sham because you or I couldnt replicate that without his insider contacts and discounts.

Anyway, I thought it looked good but wouldnt want it for my wedding!


----------



## Bamhan (14 Nov 2006)

I find this programme fascinating......amazing what people will spend on one day and for what?

So that people can say afterwards how tacky it was and how they had better craic at other weddings costing a fraction.

I simply cannot imagine asking my family and friends to carry broomsticks into the wedding reception!
Hilarious.


----------



## foxylady (15 Nov 2006)

homeowner said:


> According to the papers this series is about budget weddings (35K is apparently a budget wedding!!!), he waives his usual 15K fee for the program. He said himself for the hogwarts theme, he called in every favour he could and what should have cost over 100K if you paid market prices, he got it done for 35K. Which is a bit of a sham because you or I couldnt replicate that without his insider contacts and discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I love the way he kept going on about 35k being so little to spend on wedding , most normal joe soaps wouldnt have that kind of money to spend on a wedding an dquite frankly I think it is an awful waste especially when he was talking about spending 6k on flowers and candles. Scandalous.


----------



## daltonr (15 Nov 2006)

> 35K is apparently a budget wedding!!! 

Holy Moly!  I could have gotten married 4 times for that.
Considering where I'm living I still might.    

-Rd


----------



## Arthur Daley (15 Nov 2006)

this is fine if you can afford it all and you're marrying Jlo or somebody. But I'm sure there are many people watching this on very average incomes who suddenly feel obliged to go for all the trappings. It's probably all bunged onto the mortgage then to be paid off over 20-30 years. 

It's all very nouveau riche and while I've no real interest in it, and have only seen the programme while flicking around channels I find the consequences of it all a bit disgusting frankly.


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Nov 2006)

Concur Arthur. 

All this "fussiness" for nothing, sure people want to relax and enjoy it. I know I dont pay much attention to the finer details at weddings. Its no wonder the bride and groom on the show can hardly relax when everything is so stage managed they're nearly afraid they'll miss a step or fluff their lines.

Pure waste of money.


----------



## daltonr (15 Nov 2006)

> But I'm sure there are many people watching this on very average incomes who suddenly feel obliged to go for all the trappings. It's probably all bunged onto the mortgage then to be paid off over 20-30 years.


 
TV company's could make shows about how stupid people are to get wrapped up in consumerism and materialism etc.  But how do you think the advertisers would feel about that?   

I used to think shows like this were a bad thing for exactly the reason you describe...it creates the new "Normal" so people feel obliged to do the same themselves.

I think differently now.  Quite frankly anyone who allows themselves to get sucked into this kind of nonsense needs their head examined, and the more money they waste the better, because the squandered money is their punishment for being either too stupid or too weak willed to say enough is enough.   Money has a habit of hanging around with people who deserve to have it.

It's exactly the same phenomenon that we hear every year about the money spent on Communions.  Some complain about these trappings because it puts pressure on them to do the same.   That pressure only exists if on some level you want to give in to it.   

I'll admit it can be tough to explain to a 7 year old that they can't have a horse drawn carriage for their communion, like little Annie Jones down the road.  But even a 7 year old can grasp the concepts of stupidity and valgarity.  

Perhaps if more people raised their 7 year olds to understand why they shouldn't have a horse drawn carriage for their communion, we might have less people having "budget" weddings that cost 35K.

Bring it on I say....here's to budget weddings costing 100K.  The sensible people can still have sensible weddings that are more fun, more memorable, and more classy.

If you think Eddie Hobbs shows are entertaining now wait till the "New Rich" have squandered all the equity in their houses and have no way to clear the credit card bills.

Long Live Stupidity!  Don't have sympathy for these people, they are weak and stupid and were put here for no other reason than for your amusement.

-Rd


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2006)

I thought the whole thing was priceless - I dont know if anyone noticed but there was like a hole cut in the wall with a gold frame around it, and somebody dressed up sitting in the frame.  The person was bowing down and pointing the guests into the room.  It was probably the most stupid thing I have ever seen.  

How could someone hand you a broomstick going into a wedding.  I could just imagine it being used as a weapon and someone getting crowned with it!! Brilliant.  

Some people have more borrowings than sense.


----------



## liteweight (15 Nov 2006)

MandaC said:


> I thought the whole thing was priceless - I dont know if anyone noticed but there was like a hole cut in the wall with a gold frame around it, and somebody dressed up sitting in the frame.  The person was bowing down and pointing the guests into the room.  It was probably the most stupid thing I have ever seen.
> 
> How could someone hand you a broomstick going into a wedding.  I could just imagine it being used as a weapon and someone getting crowned with it!! Brilliant.
> 
> Some people have more borrowings than sense.



I thought it was brilliant...the theme was Harry Potter so I suppose the picture in the frame came alive. Would I have a wedding like that.....absolutely not, nor would I condone spending that kind of money. However, I thought Franc did a great job in giving the bride exactly what SHE wanted.


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2006)

I did not think she knew at all what she wanted.  She just kept saying she wanted "wow"!

I thought the whole thing was pure nonsense. If you look at the website for Franc you will see the photos of the Bride and Groom holding thir broomsticks!  

Felt sorry for the poor guy!


----------



## daltonr (15 Nov 2006)

> Felt sorry for the poor guy!

I didn't see the show, but I wouldn't really feel sorry for someone who's other half was going crazy like this.   If they are miles apart on whether or not it's ok to blow ridiculous amounts of money on a novelty wedding, then maybe that's a sign that there shouldn't be a wedding.

If the guy thought this was a load of rubbish and a waste of money then he should have put his foot down,  not allow his wedding to become a tv spectical.

No sympathy for the weak and stupid, even if they are weak and stupid by proxy.

-Rd


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2006)

I dont think he was dead against it, I think it kind of just took off and he went along with it to give girl what she wanted, even though he honestly would have preferred it a little toned down. He looked very awkward standing there with his broomstick in hand posing for photos. Imagine going into to him for a mortgage/loan. Hi Mr. Bank Manager, you looked great posing with your broomstick on RTE last night. I'd say he got some ribbing.

What I did notice however, is that she became all emotional and teary eyed at the sight of the dining room all decked out but did not appear to shed a tear walking down the aisle to meet her future husband. Maybe she did, and we were not shown that bit, and she was portrayed as a very materialistic Bridezilla.


----------



## liteweight (16 Nov 2006)

Well the bank manager didn't do too badly. Her parents gave 20K towards the wedding. The bride had some idea of what she wanted as she asked Franc to reproduce Hogwart. She didn't come across as a materialistic Bridezilla to me, just someone who wanted a memorable, special day. I saw a few of those Bridezilla tv programs..........they left your woman in the halfpenny stakes.


----------



## MandaC (16 Nov 2006)

I know tastes differ, but to me, it was the wedding equilvalent of the horse drawn carriage/limo for the communions. 

Thought the lighting was great, if a tad overdone and the flowers lovely, but that the whole thing was completely OTT.


I know every couple want something different for their day, but when it starts looking like a "super extravaganza show", its not about the actual wedding, but who can put on the biggest best circus act.

Each to their own, and I would have thought that people prepared to waste money like that were the exception rather than then the norm, but I am not sure now.

If you want a wedding, have a wedding, if you want a Hogwarts theme party complete with fancy dress costumes,broomsticks, etc, wait till Halloween.


----------



## nelly (16 Nov 2006)

it makes me laugh when i hear the whole "different wedding" being peddled about - weddings and marraiges have been happening for thousands of years, but yes part from your cash and we will make yours totally "different".....


on communions - my niece (a bit of a barbie blond child)was telling me about getting a chopper to the church, her Mam said "nodachance", so I was slyly asked - i told her it probably cost €400 and if she paid half i would pay the other half as her present eek:risky) . She came back to me 10 minutes later telling me her other uncle can bring her in his new car for free so i can get her another present if i like.... guess how much spends she thinks i have! Somehow i think she will have no probs with keeping up with the Jones when her eye is firmly on the bottom line


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Nov 2006)

good Lord, would you not try the

"ach, catch yerself on Steven"

route as oft employed by Jim McDonald on Corrie.  

What is she got the €400??, & then it couldnt happen !!!!  


On a related note I am right to think you cant spoil an infant (I'm looking for a defence), the first born could open a toy store but as is v young as doesnt notice/understand then is this ok??  My idea of spoiling is when you give in to every demand/whim. So no demand then no spoiling???


----------



## nelly (16 Nov 2006)

'eh she will get communion money.... like hello. We try not to give money and give a toy instead.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (16 Nov 2006)

I am getting married next year and  we have been sensible enough when it comes to stuff. My dress was not a stupid price like i have heard some brides paying 3500 euro plus for those Beverly Hills Hollywood dresses. I heard of a girl that paid over 4000euro for one of these dresses and her fiance said sure if thats what you want, where i would not feel comfortable paying such a price for a wedding dress. 

You can go ott if you want, e.g Doves released etc. Some have 5 bridesmaids with dresses costing over 350 euro each plus make-up,hair, shoes and jewelery and then have no band or videographer. Where i would priortise stuff. 

I had to laugh at brides of franc why where they in a hurry to get married if they did not have the money for it and he was so under that thumb. Plus they could have got married in Cabra Castle in Cavan instead of Offaly as it would have been nearer.


----------



## Megan (16 Nov 2006)

I think her local G.A.A. clubhouse would have suited better then a castle. Why book a castle and do what Franc did to it. 
I know of a bride to be has spent €5,000 on her front teeth so that she will look good it the photos. I heard her mother say that the bride asked her boyfriend if it was ok to spend this money as it was earmark towards the house but he said go ahead and get her teeth instead of whatever was needed for the house.


----------



## fobs (16 Nov 2006)

> I know of a bride to be has spent €5,000 on her front teeth so that she will look good it the photos


 
This is a better isdea than spending it on a dress/cake etc... Will have perfect teeth for a lot longer and will probably boost her confidence.


----------



## Winnie (17 Nov 2006)

think next weeks show is showing wedding with budget of €8k in a rugby clubhouse or something so that should be interesting!


----------



## muffin1973 (17 Nov 2006)

Saw the ad for it and I think they have €15,000 to spend next week - and in a rugby club - yes looking forward to seeing what magic Franc is going to use there  

M


----------



## oirish (17 Nov 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Did anyone just see this programme on RTE 1?? €35,000 the spent for one day of which her parents gave them €20K and they put the rest onto their mortgage!!! Effectively paying for the wedding day for the next 25 years AND he was apparently a bank manager. A pefect example of financial acumen...


 
you can see who wears the trousers in that house - I think yer man will be paying for that day for the rest of his life..... I'd pay 35k to get out of the wedding!


----------



## MandaC (19 Nov 2006)

Any opinions - totally different ballgame than last week - lovely couple, he did a great job for them, rugby club looked great.


----------



## fobs (20 Nov 2006)

This was my first time seeing this programme and thought he did a very good job for them. The budget wasn't outrageous by todays standards and how he managed to transform that ugly room goes to show how good he is at what he does. Didn't like the bouquets but liked all the rest....


----------



## muffin1973 (20 Nov 2006)

Have to agree - the room (and entrance in) did look great when he was finished - when I saw it first I couldn't imagine what he was going to do.... they were a lovely couple as well, totally deserved it.  And I'm glad he convinced her to go with the veil, it did transform the dress from "lovely" to "wow"...

M


----------



## nelly (20 Nov 2006)

he did a great job on a small budget but he still, streched the budget from 15k to 18k and said that the wedding would have cost thousands more if everything was at the regular price.... I think that he really wanted to do it at that price he could have had a buffet, but thats not his style.


----------



## Brianp (20 Nov 2006)

My venue for wedding in South Africa 2008 .. everything from flights, venue, flowers, accomodation, honeymoon, dress, even a couple rounds of golf  ....€12K-15K. Irl is crazy with their prices.!


----------



## liteweight (20 Nov 2006)

I thought he did a great job, the room was totally transformed. I was delighted it turned out so well because the couple had been through such a hard time. I think the price rose because Franc didn't realise that his budget included the cost of wedding attire. What happens to all that voile on the walls when the wedding is over? Does he hire it and return or is it wasted?


----------



## nelly (20 Nov 2006)

the voile - i thought it would probably be cheaper hired and bought by the club at a half price rate as it was now being showcased as a possible function venue.... I thought it was a lot of hiring of stuff.....


----------



## Vanilla (20 Nov 2006)

Great advert for that Franc fellow, seems like a nice guy and really knows his stuff. Was impressed by the way he was able to advise both brides so far on how to improve the hair/ dress for the day. He charges a €15,000 fee normally- I'd have to say it seems as if he's well worth it _*if *_you have that kind of budget.


----------



## liteweight (20 Nov 2006)

15k seems steep but he has a lot of staff and he certainly knows his stuff! Anyway I think he probably would get a lot of reductions that the ordinary 'man in the street' couldn't avail of. So although he's expensive, hiring him probably cuts costs at the other end.


----------



## ciara_gmail (20 Nov 2006)

Really enjoyed last nights one, they had been thru so much in the last 6 months. No wonder they had left everything til the last minute. 18K was good, he said it would have cost 30K without his intervention


----------



## foxylady (20 Nov 2006)

Brianp said:


> Check out
> 
> My venue for wedding in 2008 .. everything from flights, venue, flowers, accomodation, honeymoon, dress, even a couple rounds of golf  ....€12K-15K. Irl is crazy with their prices.!


 

This place looks fantastic , am due to get hitched myself in 2008 and we cant decide what way to do it, this looks very promising.


----------



## askalot (22 Nov 2006)

brodiebabe said:


> Thought it was mad to spend that much money on one day.  However, I did think that Franc certainly stretched their money and gave them real bang for their buck.



And so he should, after all by agreeing to be on the programme they enabled  Franc to get 100,000's in free advertising. And going by some of the comments here it worked; plenty of self-important bridzillas to flash the cash in his direction next year.

Well done RTE; public service broadcasting at its best!


----------

